# Vinegar Cure



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

My cheapie water clock stopped working. I was about to let RIP when the wife suggested trying vinegar. I substituted pure vinegar for water and let the watch sit. Crud started falling off the terminals and after a few hours it was running again. I dumped the vinegar, rinsed the water container and refilled with plain water and a dash of salt. The thing has been running and keeping accurate time for several days now.


----------

